# Double tap to wake on Lumia 650?



## AgentSmith (Apr 25, 2016)

Is there some way to enable double tap to wake on a Lumia 650 and other W10M devices that don't support it out of the box? I like my phone but this is one of the features I really miss.


----------



## dugu1248 (Apr 26, 2016)

lumia532 can do it

Sent from my MI 5 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tofuschnitte (Apr 26, 2016)

x50 Devices (atleast the 650 and 950 devices, dunno about the 550) dont support that atm, dunno why, ms is lazy.  think some ms guy told daniel rubino from window central that they will implement it later (that statement is from december). think its coming with redstone with integrating all the extras stuff into the system directly (like they did now with glance, time to do that for gestures stuff etc too)


----------



## AgentSmith (May 2, 2016)

http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-may-bring-back-double-tap-wake-lumia-950-enough-people-want



and



http://mspoweruser.com/rumour-double-tap-wake-already-testing-internally-lumia-950/



So there's hope.


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 1, 2016)

Double Tap To Wake finally comes to the Lumia 950 XL


> At this moment, the update doesn’t seem to be available for all Lumia 950 XL just yet, and it isn’t available for the Lumia 950 or Lumia 650 just yet either. It seems like Microsoft has added the new feature with the firmware version 01078.00053.16236.350xx (varies depending on your region).

Click to collapse


http://mspoweruser.com/double-tap-to-wake-finally-comes-to-the-lumia-950-xl/


----------



## DLS123 (Jul 1, 2016)

I just flashed the new firmware on my 950XL (with recovery tool, it's not available OTA) and DTTW works great. There's probably hope for the 650 too.


----------



## qzem (Jul 2, 2016)

I hope it will soon come for Lumia 950 too.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 2, 2016)

it is already for many models of the non xl 950


----------

